# My new fire Pit :)



## 92safari (Jun 20, 2008)

Got around to upgrading my old fire pit. 4FT x 12".


----------



## Christos89 (Oct 25, 2013)

Thats really cool!

could add some nice rocks or elevate it a bit, maybe a little cement around the edges. just some ideas. looks really good!


----------



## e.419 (Mar 15, 2016)

nice man!


----------



## Oldillini (Dec 11, 2015)

Nice. Like the octagonal shape.


----------



## beearcher (May 19, 2014)

Nice work, agree with octagon shape....


PSE Surge 70# SW


----------



## 92safari (Jun 20, 2008)

Christos89 said:


> Thats really cool!
> 
> could add some nice rocks or elevate it a bit, maybe a little cement around the edges. just some ideas. looks really good!


Yeah I may look into that.. The hook prints give plenty of breathing air down low..


----------



## Michiganjoker (Mar 10, 2016)

Awesome work.


----------



## Mailman Bill (Jun 11, 2008)

I've been looking at ideas for a fire pit and this one is in the top three. Looks great!


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

Looks too good to be left outside...Great work


----------



## rp65 (Aug 12, 2007)

I really like that!!!


----------



## Aaron Clay (Feb 25, 2016)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## vtelite12 (Mar 12, 2011)

Very Sweet!!


----------



## compoundbow365 (Sep 21, 2014)

That looks great!


----------



## TexJD (Jan 5, 2015)

Man that's awesome !


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

Awesome Job!


----------



## DJudge (Nov 19, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Super cool!


----------



## Time2Panic (Dec 29, 2015)

Really nice!


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

good stuff right there!


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

That is a fantastic fire pit. Don't change anything.


----------



## Navycook91 (Jan 10, 2014)

looks great!


----------



## cooperjd (Aug 18, 2009)

that is awesome, great work


----------



## dsully999 (Jan 30, 2015)

Really sharp! Nice workmanship.


----------



## chasencrooks (Aug 18, 2010)

Very nice. Great work and like the shape.


----------



## sconfer100 (Jul 17, 2012)

Very nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airrichbows1 (Jul 23, 2016)

Really nice


----------



## geomye (Jul 16, 2016)

thats very cool and creative.as mentioned above,the octagonal shape finishes it weii


----------



## mjdfrye (Dec 30, 2013)

That is sweet!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ H (Jul 28, 2016)

So nice. I want to go make a fire now.


----------



## Hogie76 (Jul 24, 2016)

Very cool! Good job!


----------



## Hoosier Boy 1 (Jul 19, 2016)

I like it...


----------



## jeso562 (Aug 4, 2016)

nice!


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Nov 20, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

that looks great, nice work


----------



## wdebrian (Aug 4, 2016)

You going to sell these? Would be interested



92safari said:


> Got around to upgrading my old fire pit. 4FT x 12".


----------



## 92safari (Jun 20, 2008)

Be awkward to ship..
Big, Bigger, Biggest...lol


----------



## FulldrawXL (Apr 2, 2013)

Gr8 work! I'm jealous


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 92safari (Jun 20, 2008)

They do look nice black..


----------



## wdebrian (Aug 4, 2016)

what do you use to cut them?


----------



## 92safari (Jun 20, 2008)

I have plasma cut, the break them having 2 halves..


----------



## wajj8196 (Sep 13, 2016)

Your craft is good! NICEWORKS


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## SUFFERTHEJOY777 (Mar 26, 2019)

great job.


----------



## wvmci (Mar 20, 2019)

very nice!


----------



## Bigwilly1210 (May 26, 2016)

love it!!


----------



## Justinmcgrath (Jan 19, 2016)

Very cool design


----------



## dennis77pr (Feb 10, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## PONO (Aug 9, 2018)

Did you make this? If so nice job!


----------



## BURGIEFISH (Feb 23, 2014)

Looks good.


----------



## D3BO (Mar 29, 2019)

Looks great!


----------



## chrisben (Oct 8, 2014)

This looks great!


----------



## Bayoumuscle21 (Jul 5, 2018)

That's awesome!


----------



## tryn2hunt (Aug 29, 2018)

Really cool!


----------



## tntech01 (Sep 30, 2015)

Very nice work! Like the shape too.


----------



## mrfudd (Apr 6, 2007)

I seriously need to learn how to weld


----------



## 92safari (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks... They've worked out great... Breathes great, holds a ton, and lights up pretty sweet in the dark... Plenty of room to scoot things around when cooking...


----------



## 92safari (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh... And Dude... Go get a cheap hobby welder for about $100 and give it a go.. Heck.. Look at some pawn shops, or FB and you can get started on the cheap and have fun playing around with all sorts of stuff..


----------



## Rankin_25 (Mar 21, 2019)

Awesome lookin fire pit!


----------



## dennis77pr (Feb 10, 2019)

Sweet set up.


----------



## EricTreb (Sep 3, 2014)

cool


----------



## jjentringer3921 (Jul 7, 2016)

Well done.


----------



## sdwjenson (Jul 24, 2017)

Beauty! A good friend of mine did up a fireplace for our family cottage by putting in our Grandpa's last name, it's timeless!


----------



## Cajun1 (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice


----------



## Lygris (Mar 26, 2019)

Cool!


----------



## smokymojo (May 23, 2012)

Very Nice!


----------



## Isaac0280 (Jul 18, 2015)

Super cool fire pit


----------



## bkdR1 (Sep 27, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## mckenziehunterj (May 2, 2014)

Nice work, looks great.


----------



## farmerbob1 (Jan 26, 2017)

very cool


----------



## mikehubbs1540 (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## pezman38 (Jan 25, 2016)

That is great!


----------



## Ye'Ol'Fart (Aug 9, 2016)

That's awesome!


----------



## NWCT (Mar 29, 2019)

Looks great.


----------



## Farcanal (Dec 13, 2018)

Couple I have made.


----------



## TxSheepdog (Apr 14, 2019)

Sweet


----------



## highmarkx (Jul 21, 2016)

That is great


----------



## ReezO11B (Apr 17, 2017)

Awesome work


----------



## Jimmy_o80 (Nov 25, 2018)

nice work, just need to temper it and have it glowing... hahah


----------



## PenguinsGuy22 (Sep 25, 2017)

That looks great!


----------



## rezdog (Jul 18, 2016)

very nice


----------



## skipatrol (May 27, 2018)

wow!!!


----------



## Pacnorhunter (Apr 6, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## FD3S (Jul 1, 2018)

Very cool.


----------



## jcw740 (Jun 13, 2018)

Pretty cool


----------



## LAC X (Apr 22, 2019)

Looks good


----------



## Corey_TN27 (Jan 9, 2018)

Nice


----------



## Outdoors Matt (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice


----------



## mole (Nov 18, 2008)

Love it. I use an old semi wheel.


----------



## BobbyBouche (Sep 14, 2016)

These are pretty cool!


----------



## tomserbus (Dec 17, 2017)

I like it!


----------



## tiredoldguy (Mar 5, 2016)

Pretty fancy. Sure shows up my truck rim.


----------



## John_hessell (Mar 12, 2019)

Who did the laser cutting? I love the logo with the fire background.


----------



## 92safari (Jun 20, 2008)

I took drawings and measurements to a metal shop about an hour away where they have a plasma cutter... They just got a laser cutter so I'm looking into them to produce my press fingers as soon as they get it online...


----------



## RebelGT (Apr 5, 2019)

Those look awesome!


----------



## srf (May 3, 2019)

And I was proud of my circle of rocks...Well done!


----------



## swampninja (Sep 11, 2012)

nice pit


----------



## Pyme (May 6, 2015)

srf said:


> And I was proud of my circle of rocks...


And me with my old split rim from a truck. :zip:


----------



## Farcanal (Dec 13, 2018)

John_hessell said:


> Who did the laser cutting? I love the logo with the fire background.


If you mean the dragon one I draw them by hand and cut them by hand with a plasma cutter


----------



## caden.shonk (Aug 28, 2016)

Looks Nice!


----------



## brownz71 (Sep 13, 2014)

sweet setup!


----------



## tylkrueg (Oct 3, 2012)

looks sweet


----------



## wlchautomotive (May 15, 2019)

Looks great!


----------



## Erion10x (Jan 28, 2010)

nice job


----------



## travis941 (Aug 13, 2017)

Turned out great!

Sent from my LG-M327 using Archery Talk Forum


----------



## HeritageMitch (May 21, 2019)

you should sell those people would buy them for sure


----------



## blyne3 (Aug 14, 2016)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Muzzy61 (Oct 22, 2007)

Sweet looking


----------



## elkincoach (May 3, 2012)

nice


----------



## fozzywozzy (Jul 25, 2018)

92safari said:


> Got around to upgrading my old fire pit. 4FT x 12".


so sick!


----------



## spear0 (May 10, 2018)

looks good


----------



## 1ArrowToTheKnee (May 21, 2019)

Can I come over for a couple of cold ones?  Looks absolutely gorgeous. You good sir, have amazing hands.


----------



## shark5446 (Aug 20, 2006)

Looks good

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


----------



## pastortlc (Sep 23, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## khrixis (Jul 6, 2018)

Love it


----------



## Matias3 (Nov 6, 2018)

Good job


----------



## Tessaann16 (May 20, 2019)

Love it!!


----------



## Mais-Diesel (Nov 3, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## Devious303 (Feb 10, 2017)

That is cool


----------



## Wihunt608 (Jul 1, 2018)

Looks sweet!


----------



## robinhood36 (Oct 4, 2017)

awesome idea!


----------



## DentTek (May 7, 2019)

Awesome


----------



## molarmechanic (Aug 19, 2016)

Very cool!


----------



## RLWilkins (Feb 27, 2019)

Looks Great


----------



## bigbrad123 (Aug 24, 2010)

sweet


----------



## KDekle (Sep 15, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Judd1980 (Oct 30, 2018)

That’s sweet!


----------



## thodosi (Jan 7, 2010)

Very Nice !!!


----------



## JakeRV (Jun 6, 2019)

what did you cut out the designs with?


----------



## 92safari (Jun 20, 2008)

Plasma cutter


----------



## Manufan20 (Apr 15, 2017)

Nice looking. Any issues with getting too close and getting branded?


----------



## 92safari (Jun 20, 2008)

Lol... Nope... Works out great and breathes well
..


----------



## droptinez (Aug 3, 2015)

solid work


----------



## LB02 (Jul 24, 2018)

Very Nice


----------



## Guesty33 (Jul 29, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Pretty sweet job man! Congrats and I'm jealous


----------



## djohnson63 (Aug 15, 2019)

thats pretty sweet!


----------



## Bowhunter307 (Aug 1, 2019)

Great idea
Looks great as well


----------



## hocojoe (Aug 10, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## wc870 (Aug 13, 2017)

great work, looks sweet


----------



## Kyle S (Aug 23, 2019)

Very nice


----------



## whartko (Jul 25, 2017)

Very Nice!


----------



## WunYawWay (Aug 2, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## isparcher (Oct 14, 2008)

That's awesome!


----------



## justicekeener (Sep 23, 2018)

sweet


----------



## justicekeener (Sep 23, 2018)

Neat!


----------



## eilermmt (Sep 4, 2019)

Agree! Love the shape


----------



## Aiken (Jun 16, 2016)

Well Done


----------



## geebop29 (Dec 3, 2010)

Great job, now build a cooking frame to put over the fire, nothing better than cooking over an open flame


----------

